# Maven installieren - "Befehl wurde nicht gefunden"



## Saheeda (30. Apr 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte Maven installieren, finde aber meinen Fehler in der Konfiguration nicht:


Installationspfad:
C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\apache-maven-3.3.3\bin


User - Umgebungsvariablen:
JAVA_HOME:    C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_25
JAVAC:    C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_25\bin
MAVEN:    C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\apache-maven-3.3.3\bin
PATH:    %JAVAC%; %MAVEN%
(PATH mit und ohne JAVA_HOME probiert)

Gehe ich direkt ins Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\apache-maven-3.3.3\bin", kann ich "mvn -version" aufrufen und bekomme dies:

Java version: 1.8.0_25, vendor: Oracle Corporation
Java home: C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_25\jre


I'm confused :rtfm:


----------



## Saheeda (30. Apr 2015)

OK, Problem gelöst. 

Ich bin immer nur bis zum "Systemeigenschaften"-Dialog zurück gegangen, in welchem der Button "Umgebungsvariablen..." ist.
Ich hätte das Fenster auch noch schließen müssen, um sämtliche Änderungen wirksam zu machen.


----------

